# Springs community



## Garg (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello All

I am new to this forum but not to Dubai .I have been in Dubai for almost 3 years now and was staying in Marina till now.

I am planning to move to spring 14 and was wondering if anyone here knows which is the nearest clinic or hospital from Springs and how much does a gardener cost ( coming for let us say 30 mins everyday or every other day to mow the lawn and water etc.).

Thanks
Garg


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Garg said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am new to this forum but not to Dubai .I have been in Dubai for almost 3 years now and was staying in Marina till now.
> 
> ...


Hi Garg

Nearest clinic, is i think a new one called Meadows medical centre located close to springs 1 about 5 mins by car from Springs 14. Garderners cost 250dhs per month based on lawn cutting once a month and pretty much just watering. I do all my own planting and general tidy up myself, but thats because i quite enjoy it. Car washing is 100dhs a month for 3 times a week.


----------



## Garg (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Laowei

Thanks for this information, Would you also know how much is the maintenance cost ( It is the subcontracting company Emrill I guess right ?) .How much do they charge for maintenance of Chiller AC etc. 

Do we have to sign a maintenance contract with them or can we call them on as and when needed basis as well.

Or is it cheaper to go through some private maintenance company .

Regards
Garg


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Garg said:


> Hi Laowei
> 
> Thanks for this information, Would you also know how much is the maintenance cost ( It is the subcontracting company Emrill I guess right ?) .How much do they charge for maintenance of Chiller AC etc.
> 
> ...


Hi there

There is also a clinic at the other end of the Springs next to Choithrums again about 5 mins drive. They are ok for minor things. When we lived in the Springs the landlord had a maintenance contract with the company - Hitches and Glitches and if there was any probs we just phoned them and they came out - something to check with prospective landlords. 

Just a word of warning we stayed in springs 14 when we arrived and loved it, however some of the buildings over the last year have huge cracks and even a few of them next to the pool have had to be knocked down - so please be aware when viewing.


----------

